# ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

After reassembling my turbo with the new oil restrictor in place, my exhaust still spewed burning oil smoke. It was all leaking out between the manifold and turbo before but after fixing the bolts it all ended up burning in my exhaust so I got an oil restrictor and as I already mentioned it is still smoking.
I've pulled my turbo off and spoke with the guy from Cherry Turbos today. The turbo is going to be dropped off Saturday for a rebuild (blown seals). There was some talk of positive crankcase ventilation preventing the oil from draining back into the pan. I also spilled quite a bit of oil from the drain fitting at the oil pan, I checked the oil level and it is kinda low now.
*Blown seals in the turbo?*
The turbo is going to get a rebuild.
*Crankcase ventilation?*
How much is needed? I have a catch can with a breather filter installed. Where can I get more ventilation? Do I need more ventilation?
*Oil level in the pan?*
Where should the oil level in the pan be? Below the return line fitting letting the oil from the turbo DRAIN into the pan or should it be above the fitting using oil pressure to return the oil to the pan? I would think that the oil level should be below the fitting and if that's the case then the dipstick shows the oil level to be a little lower than it should be.


----------



## dub101 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (Shawn B)*

The oil level in the pan should be below the return. 
How much ventilation is needed? 
While at idle loosen your oil cap and if it does a little dance then the crankcase pressure should be ok(at idle) However I would recommend plumbing the vent side of your catchcan into your turbo inlet. This will add a bit of vacuum to the crankcase.
If you are really concerned with crankcase pressure then you should perform an extensive leak down test. Remove the camshaft and perform a leak down at dtc and bdc on all cylinders. It's possible that the cylinders are tappered and that under boost it is blowing pressure into the crankcase. Also a back to basics general engine condition check. Are the valve guides and seals ok?Rings?ect. Because all this can cause blue smoke, and excessive crankcase pressure.
As for tubo seals. It is imperative that the chra(center housing) is clocked to the 12 oclock position where the feed and return are as straight up and down as possible. The oil return works by gravity. The other thing is what size is your return line? It should be at least 1/2" if your feed is -4. 
Recommended max oil pressure to the chra is 40 psi. That is well below VW main line pressure on cold start. A .040" restrictor is recommended.
I hope this helps answer some of you questions. I know exactly what you are going through. I had a similar situation last year that drove me to start over with all new motor and turbo setup.







Good luck with your project. I hope you get it sorted out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stan


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (dub101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub101* »_The oil level in the pan should be below the return.

That's what I needed to know and has to be one of the major contributing factors to my issues now. Why is it that I am overfilling my pan though? Do I need a different dipstick (Turbo Diesel)? Or do I just need to learn to read my dipstick right and not overfill my oil? I am stupid.

_Quote, originally posted by *dub101* »_
How much ventilation is needed? 
While at idle loosen your oil cap and if it does a little dance then the crankcase pressure should be ok(at idle) However I would recommend plumbing the vent side of your catchcan into your turbo inlet. This will add a bit of vacuum to the crankcase.

Good information and once I get a proper catch can I'll re-route it into the turbo intake as you recommended. 


_Quote, originally posted by *dub101* »_
If you are really concerned with crankcase pressure then you should perform an extensive leak down test. Remove the camshaft and perform a leak down at dtc and bdc on all cylinders. It's possible that the cylinders are tappered and that under boost it is blowing pressure into the crankcase. Also a back to basics general engine condition check. Are the valve guides and seals ok?Rings?ect. Because all this can cause blue smoke, and excessive crankcase pressure.

The block and head I am using have low km's on them.

_Quote, originally posted by *dub101* »_
As for tubo seals. It is imperative that the chra(center housing) is clocked to the 12 oclock position where the feed and return are as straight up and down as possible. The oil return works by gravity. The other thing is what size is your return line? It should be at least 1/2" if your feed is -4. 
Recommended max oil pressure to the chra is 40 psi. That is well below VW main line pressure on cold start. A .040" restrictor is recommended.


The turbo is a stock K24 on a stock diesel manifold and the clocking is untouched as for oil feed and drain lines. The oil feed now has a 0.078125 or 2mm oil restrictor in place.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
That's what I needed to know and has to be one of the major contributing factors to my issues now. Why is it that I am overfilling my pan though? Do I need a different dipstick (Turbo Diesel)? Or do I just need to learn to read my dipstick right and not overfill my oil? I am stupid.


did you buy a pan with the fitting already on it? or did you weld the fitting yourself?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (broko)*

The turbo is being rebuilt and I should have it back in a couple of days.
I am told I do not need the oil restrictor and it will go back to the same size feed that was there before.
The crankcase wasn't properly vented (it was plugged actually) so it is now routed to my catch can.
*I am still wondering about the oil level in my pan though?*
I am going to add more oil once I get it back together to bring the oil level back up to where it should be on the dipstick (oil level will be above the drain fitting in the pan). Hopefully the positive crankcase pressure I had before was my problem with the oil not draining from the turbo.


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (Shawn B)*

I have a K24 on my ABA and use the ABA dipstick, turbo diesel pan and oil feed and return lines and have done over 50 000 kms at 10-15 Psi and haven't had a problem. Hopefully the rebuilt turbo and a little less oil in the pan will solve this issue for you. I have never even used a restrictor as I figured the stock feed line should be good. I had to cut the return line and add 3/4 inch of high heat hose so it would reach the pan on the ABA. At least this should give you hope.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (digiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digiguy* »_I have a K24 on my ABA and use the ABA dipstick, turbo diesel pan and oil feed and return lines and have done over 50 000 kms at 10-15 Psi and haven't had a problem. Hopefully the rebuilt turbo and a little less oil in the pan will solve this issue for you. I have never even used a restrictor as I figured the stock feed line should be good. I had to cut the return line and add 3/4 inch of high heat hose so it would reach the pan on the ABA. At least this should give you hope.

Where is your oil filled to on the dipstick? Halfway between the hatching marks?
I think my problem was the positive crank case pressure causing the drain not to work and the turbo to fill up with oil (it's got to go somewhere so out past the seals it went). I was hoping to have the turbo back from the rebuild today but it looks like I'll be going to get it tomorrow before work.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: ABA Crankcase Ventilation, Oil Level, Oil pressure, Blown Turbo Seals (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
Good information and once I get a proper catch can I'll re-route it into the turbo intake as you recommended. 


do not rerout to the intake you will get oil residue inall of your IC turbes including your tubo and IC. just run the crankcase vent to a can and tap the VC if your getting alot of blowby


----------

